# vehicle battery



## 127744 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ideas please in respect of winter layups. My van is a Mercedes tiptronic autotrail and will be laidup for a good part of the winter what is best for keeping the vehicle battery topped up bearing in mind also that I am away from home for good part of the winter


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Why not just take the battery out and keep it in te house if you're not going to be using it?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

If you have electric then a good quality 5 stage battery charger can be left on all the time. They constantly monitor the battery and adjust the charging cycle accordingly.
Models from "CTEK" or "Sterling" are considered the best.


Trevor


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

You don't say where the van will be laid up ? if on you drive it could be left on EHU from your house supply, if stored out doors away from your home a solar panel would keep your battery's topped up over the winter.

What ever route you chose the engine and leisure battery would have to be linked together if your van dose not already have this facility.

Charlie


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Battery master,from Cak Tanks. caktanks.com
Seems to be the preference amoungst motorhomers.
I am having one fitted very soon.
clive


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi kenh, if the vehicle is fitted with an EC325 (the silver box in the cupboard) which i believe it is? then this unit contains a dual channel solar regulator, which will keep both the Leisure and the Vehicle battery topped up, that is if you have a solar panel?
If you have access to electric hook up, then again as has been suggested, the unit will maintain one of the batteries but only on a at a time which would require you to visit the vehicle periodoically to swap the battery selection.

If you would like to talk through your thoughts then we will try to assist.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------

